# Hello and thanks



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Welcome! I'm new here too. Def lots of info on here to sift thru.


----------



## damanlee (Nov 24, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Moscateer (Feb 20, 2019)

Info you’ll find plenty of!!


----------



## moore412 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## lowcountryreds (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

